# Is Danny Granger trying to break Reggie's shooting record?



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Reggie Miller is the all-time leader in three pointers made in the NBA and if you have been watching Danny Granger play this season, you would think he's trying to catch Reggie. Danny Granger leads the league the 3 point shots attempted per game with 8.7! Gallinari from New York is in second but hes still far behind Granger with averaging 6.7 attempts. Does this scare anybody else? Danny can definitely shoot the ball well but I am really not liking the way he's been settling for 3's all season long. Oh and btw Reggie never averaged more than 5.8 attempts per game and lots of people consider him to be nothing else than a shooter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's ridiculous.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't know how much of the 3ball chucking by danny has been due to the foot probs but he really needs to drive more like he did last year. i don't like seeing 9-10 attempts per game. he really needs to let off on that a bit. he can hit it but it seems this year he has been happy to just sit out there and chuck away.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol his coach is Jim O'Brien, this shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone. If Hibbert could shoot 3's, he'd have him chucking as well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker averaged 6.3 and 8.0 three point attempts per game, respectively, in the same season under O'Brien once upon a time(01-02). Granger just happens to be the only really good player on a team with a coach who runs a system that features a heavy amount of 3-ball shooting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol his coach is Jim O'Brien, this shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone. If Hibbert could shoot 3's, he'd have him chucking as well.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbbPeSoMJ3Y

Dude has range.

Really, O'Brien's offense consists of having 4 guys on the floor who can shoot, so our 5's are generally down low unless we're playing small ball with Murphy at Center. I fully expect Tyler Hansbrough to start shooting 3's next season, though, with an off season under Obie.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah Indiana being down pretty much every game doesnt help granger shoot less threes


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It would be a shame if he beat the record whilst taking far too many 3's. If he manages to make most, then fair enough, but I doubt he is, is he?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

FX™ said:


> It would be a shame if he beat the record whilst taking far too many 3's. If he manages to make most, then fair enough, but I doubt he is, is he?


He's a great shooter and he's shot over 40% the past two years while taking over 400 3's. This year he's only shooting 36%, though. His FG% and FT% are both down about the same as well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I know he's a great shooter, but 8.7 per game is ridiculous. Don't get me wrong though, I love the guy and wasn't playing him down as being a bad shooter.


----------

